# Dead Horses on Channel Ferry?



## Rollin (16 September 2016)

Is there any more news on this?  

I am so shocked, our Shagya stallion has made four channel crossings, although not with Brittany Ferries.  The rules are so strict now.  Horses must be vetted within 48 hours of departure, ferry companies will not take any animals (including my Burmese Cats) if a rough crossing is forecast.  We always check our horse mid-way on the crossing.

How did these horses die?  How awful for all concerned.


----------



## hackneylass2 (17 September 2016)

From the report, it seems like the horses were in a poor condition already, I would guess that a polo pony transporter has some nous in assessing condition.  Awfull for them too.  Horrible event and perplexed as to why there is no other noews on this case.


----------



## Kylara (17 September 2016)

No news because I believe people are trying to sue so probably a police matter now. 

I t guess ponies in poor condition pre ferry, perhaps all ill or just not up for a stressful journey.


----------



## Rollin (17 September 2016)

This is what I did not understand.  If they were in poor condition on what basis are they suing the ferry company.?  How did they get an export certificate which is now obligatory following the ending of the Tripartite agreement?  It all seems very strange.


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 September 2016)

Rollin said:



			This is what I did not understand.  If they were in poor condition on what basis are they suing the ferry company.?  How did they get an export certificate which is now obligatory following the ending of the Tripartite agreement?  It all seems very strange.
		
Click to expand...

The tripartite Agreement was revised in 2014 - I'm pretty sure it hasn't ended since??  http://www.bef.co.uk/News-Detail.aspx?news=Revised-Tripartite-Agreement


----------



## popsdosh (18 September 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			The tripartite Agreement was revised in 2014 - I'm pretty sure it hasn't ended since??  http://www.bef.co.uk/News-Detail.aspx?news=Revised-Tripartite-Agreement

Click to expand...

Indeed it hasnt !


----------



## Cuffey (18 September 2016)

Kylara said:



			No news because I believe people are trying to sue so probably a police matter now. 

I t guess ponies in poor condition pre ferry, perhaps all ill or just not up for a stressful journey.
		
Click to expand...

H&H did say 'library picture ' so taking it at face value misleading 
I would not be blaming the ferry company


----------



## Rollin (20 September 2016)

Correction, when I said ended I meant you now need a vet certificate to transport.  In our case we also have a 1.5 hour round trip to the Ministry of Agriculture to get the paperwork stamped!!!  In the UK vets seem to be able to do it all on line but it costs a lot more than in France.

We did not need to do that before the agreement was changed in which case what went before no longer exists which is why I said 'it ended'.

 So just to repeat how did horses in "poor condition" leave the UK, if that was the case?


----------



## Lanky Loll (20 September 2016)

Seems really odd that there has been no press coverage at all beyond the H&H story - even if just saying investigation or court case ongoing!!?
And yes with the current requirements on travelling livestock (equine or otherwise) it does all seem rather odd..


----------



## Fairynuff (20 September 2016)

from what I understood the truck was an ex refrigeration truck and had been modified. Perhaps the horses suffocated or overheated.


----------



## sunnyone (27 September 2016)

I find it difficult to understand how it was that Brittany ferries staff were the ones to apparently discover the problem.
We used the Portsmouth/Caen route 4 years ago. 
The routine for a normal horsebox is very similar to that for a car only you go on a weighbridge in the commercial section of the port, then park up and take the paperwork to the office. Once verified you wait for clearance re weather suitability and loading. Animals generally go at the rear so that they have access to as much fresh air as possible. During the voyage staff will accompany the owners/drivers down to the lorry deck as required so that feed and water can be given. The staff only unlock the deck doors then go. The animal owners then return to reception to notify their return to the passenger deck. At the end the owner drives off and through customs. At no time does a Brittany ferries staff member even see the horses let alone know their condition!
After bringing the animals over we went to and fro again several times in the lorry as it doubled up for furniture removal use (having been scrubbed out), the staff were always eager to help and checked that we had no horses so that the lorry could be loaded appropriately.
Also a tow boat had to be used? Really? The mooring dock at Caen is way too narrow, perhaps a "tug" which is the wheeled vehicle they use to move the unaccompanied lorry trailers.


----------



## sywell (7 October 2016)

but it only applies to certain registered horses and not if they travel on(how anyone checks up God only knows)


----------



## Rollin (8 October 2016)

sunnyone said:



			I find it difficult to understand how it was that Brittany ferries staff were the ones to apparently discover the problem.
We used the Portsmouth/Caen route 4 years ago. 
The routine for a normal horsebox is very similar to that for a car only you go on a weighbridge in the commercial section of the port, then park up and take the paperwork to the office. Once verified you wait for clearance re weather suitability and loading. Animals generally go at the rear so that they have access to as much fresh air as possible. During the voyage staff will accompany the owners/drivers down to the lorry deck as required so that feed and water can be given. The staff only unlock the deck doors then go. The animal owners then return to reception to notify their return to the passenger deck. At the end the owner drives off and through customs. At no time does a Brittany ferries staff member even see the horses let alone know their condition!
After bringing the animals over we went to and fro again several times in the lorry as it doubled up for furniture removal use (having been scrubbed out), the staff were always eager to help and checked that we had no horses so that the lorry could be loaded appropriately.
Also a tow boat had to be used? Really? The mooring dock at Caen is way too narrow, perhaps a "tug" which is the wheeled vehicle they use to move the unaccompanied lorry trailers.
		
Click to expand...

This. How could this have happened?  IMO it is the driver and groom who should be in court.


----------

